# Brigden big buck day



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

I couldn't make it, did you go, how was it?


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

no I was without transportation this weekend and couldn't get the booth there, would have like to have made it. I will have my booth at the Seaforth Big buck and bull day in two weeks, you going to be there?

Rick


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

No, i can't make it , heading to Nebraska for early archery opener, need a merriam for the slam. I'll be at the booth/display at Bass Pro for spring classic on 19th and 20th


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

good luck with the merriam, I once knew a merrian and she.....oh never mind :zip: 
may see you at your booth, good luck
Rick


----------

